

Will the Nokia X series be able to save the aging company from doom? - geekxworld
https://techgeekforever.wordpress.com/2014/03/23/will-the-nokia-x-phone-be-able-to-save-the-aging-company-from-doom/

======
geekxworld
What do you think?

